# Welcome to Pen Stands & Boxes!



## jeff (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome to the new forum for pen stands and boxes. This is a place to show off your pen stands and boxes, as well as to discuss techniques, sources of parts and material, and ask questions. Enjoy!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you Jeff


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 10, 2016)

I will start it off with a throw back from what I believe was the first pen and stand contest at IAP.  The date on the picture is 5/21/2008 but I thought the contest was before that that date.   Possibly some to the other entrants could be a little more specific on the date of the contest.










.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2016)

Jeff I would like to take a minute and thank you for setting this up. When I ran the poll I was getting a positive vibe right away that this is something the membership will come to enjoy and use. The Bash contests were a test of the interest and it proved that there was indeed interest. 

Making pen stands and pen boxes will easily enhance the value of the sale of those elite pens. It is also a chance to showcase one's talents beyond pen making and still keep it on topic. 

I believe we have now added another element that will help continue this sites fun and continued addition of valuable knowledge.  I do hope all members take advantage of this and post your stands and pen boxes so that we have a place to archive them for future use and future members. Remember this is also open for discussions on these items and all questions and comments are as always welcomed. That is what makes this site the best on the net. 

Enjoy and once again thanks Jeff.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2016)

Chuck Key said:


> I will start it off with a throw back from what I believe was the first pen and stand contest at IAP.  The date on the picture is 5/21/2008 but I thought the contest was before that that date.   Possibly some to the other entrants could be a little more specific on the date of the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Way to go Chuck. We will use this as a perfect example of what happens to great looking art and craftsmanship that gets burried. I am sure not many people remember this or have even seen this. Being we have so many new members signing on every day. It can easily spark a conversation. Thank you for getting things started.

Just a reminder to treat this as any other forum where you start your own topics and threads do not have to continue in the same thread. This should be fun.


----------



## qquake (Apr 10, 2016)

Chuck Key said:


> I will start it off with a throw back from what I believe was the first pen and stand contest at IAP.  The date on the picture is 5/21/2008 but I thought the contest was before that that date.   Possibly some to the other entrants could be a little more specific on the date of the contest..



That leaves me speechless!


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 10, 2016)

Who made this and where is it now?


----------



## plantman (Apr 10, 2016)

Just so you don't think your stand or box has to be made out of wood, I'll throw out this old photo of a pen and stand I entered in a contest a while back. A dragon rising out of an old tree stump. The pen is made of resin, and the stand is made of Polymer Clay in the Japanese layered style. Not a winner, however, but different and outside the box at the time.    Jim  S


----------



## larryc (Apr 10, 2016)

So looking forward to getting my glowforge - https://glowforge.com/ - in June so I can make some pen boxes with living hinges.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Apr 10, 2016)

plantman said:


> Just so you don't think your stand or box has to be made out of wood, I'll throw out this old photo of a pen and stand I entered in a contest a while back. A dragon rising out of an old tree stump. The pen is made of resin, and the stand is made of Polymer Clay in the Japanese layered style. Not a winner, however, but different and outside the box at the time.    Jim  S


 
Jim, That is totally AWESOME. There must have been some spectacular opposition in that contest.

Thank you for the inspiration.

Bob


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful work Jim. Another group of examples that may have gotten lost over time. Goes to show you everything does not have to be made from woods.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2016)

OK, here are a few stands that I have made. 
Couple of Star Trek themed pens with stands, some black nuts with 'magic' refills, a cool Welsh lance made for me by GreenEyedBlackCat, a weird nutty red stand with wire pen support and a bullet casing dip pen and ink well as the stand and of course...Manhattan :wink:


----------



## BradG (Apr 18, 2016)

skiprat said:


> some black nuts with 'magic' refills,



What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2016)

Well Skip as always you add so much to table and these are no exception. Some truely innovative and beautiful designs to show off some of your great pens. These are pure examples of how a pen stand can enhance a pens value. I always liked the Star Trek pen and stand and remember when you first presented it to us here. It still looks great and still fits in today. 

Your craftsmanship and talent shine through and we as members are are very fortunate to be able to enjoy this now and thanks to Jeff for many years to come. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Jeff, great idea


----------



## plantman (Apr 18, 2016)

Skip; Your pens and pen stands are , shell we say, OUT OF THIS WORLD !!!    Jim  S


----------

